# Mr. > Bro. > W.Bro.



## MBC (Nov 7, 2016)

Just curious on different jurisdictions, what is the moment when you transform from Mr to Bro and Bro to a WBro?

In the UGLE, the moment when the WM said Rise to the initiate is the time when he becomes a brother and not a Mister anymore in Craft.
However I am not sure with Worshipful in UGLE, I would guess it is similar when the time the Installing Master said Rise as well.

What are the practices in your jurisdictions?
Also VWBro, RWBro, and MWBro?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 7, 2016)

In Oregon and New Mexico it is Bro, WBro, RWBro and MWbro for the GM and Past GMs.  a Mr becomes a Bro after he has completed his obligation and a Bro becomes a WBro when he has completed the installation charge.

In Oregon the Grand Chaplain, Secretary and above are Right Worshipful with the GM being Most Worshipful.  In New Mexico it starts with the Junior Grand Deacon as Right Worshipful and the GM being Most Worshipful.  Everyone below Junior Grand Deacon is Worshipful. 

Also in both the DDGMs are Right Worshipful.


----------



## MBC (Nov 7, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> In Oregon and New Mexico it is Bro, WBro, RWBro and MWbro for the GM and Past GMs.  a Mr becomes a Bro after he has completed his obligation and a Bro becomes a WBro when he has completed the installation charge.
> 
> In Oregon the Grand Chaplain, Secretary and above are Right Worshipful with the GM being Most Worshipful.  In New Mexico it starts with the Junior Grand Deacon as Right Worshipful and the GM being Most Worshipful.  Everyone below Junior Grand Deacon is Worshipful.
> 
> Also in both the DDGMs are Right Worshipful.



Ah very interesting.
In UGLE, GM and Pro GMs present and past has the style of MW,
Other rulers and Grand Wardens are RW,
Some of the Grand Officers here got VW, 
And the rest are Wor.
I guess they will have the prefix when the GM or Pro GM invest their collars.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 7, 2016)

oops I left that part out...yes past GM are also MW.  Im not aware of any US Jurisdiciton that has PGM or PM as an actually office, its just a title as in "MWBro Smith, PGM GLo New Mexico"  Also in case you weren't sure...DDGM is District Deputy GM.  We don't have Provincial GMs.  The DDGM is appointed to that  position by the GM to be his eyes and ears with in a certain District.  Usually a DDGM must have been a WM first.  They have no actual powers except when on an official visit.  Meaning if they are just attending a meeting at their home lodge as a member then they are just a sideliner like every one else.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi TerWM.

We would be like you, same ranks like Rip but VWBro is used here.

As you know, we use Emulation inspired ritual, so a Mr becomes a Bro on conclusion of the obligation, it's very clear.

The moment  a WM becomes WBro is not so clear, let's just say he goes into the Board of Installed Masters a Bro and emerges WBro.

All our pre and post Nominals are here
http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devotionnews/education-editorial-articles/masonic-appellations

Cheers
WBro Bloke


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 7, 2016)

Under GLoTX, "Mr." becomes "Bro." at the conclusion of the EA Obligation. "Worshipful Master" is the title of the _sitting_ WM from the time he is installed until his successor is installed. As for GL officers, the _sitting _Grand Tiler, Pursuivant, Jr. & Sr. Stewards, and Jr. & Sr. Deacons are all styled "Worshipful", while the _sitting _DDGMs, Grand Chaplain, Orator, Marshal, Secretary, Treasurer, Jr. & Sr. Wardens, and Deputy GM are all styled "Right Worshipful".  In addition, the members of the Committee on Work and the Past GMs all have that title and retain it after leaving office. The _sitting_ GM holds the title of "Most Worshipful".


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> Under GLoTX, "Mr." becomes "Bro." at the conclusion of the EA Obligation. "Worshipful Master" is the title of the _sitting_ WM from the time he is installed until his successor is installed. As for GL officers, the _sitting _Grand Tiler, Pursuivant, Jr. & Sr. Stewards, and Jr. & Sr. Deacons are all styled "Worshipful", while the _sitting _DDGMs, Grand Chaplain, Orator, Marshal, Secretary, Treasurer, Jr. & Sr. Wardens, and Deputy GM are all styled "Right Worshipful".  In addition, the members of the Committee on Work and the Past GMs all have that title and retain it after leaving office. The _sitting_ GM holds the title of "Most Worshipful".


Hi Bill. Thanks for that. Do they confer Grand Rank in Texas or do you have to have performed the office to get the pre & post nominals ? Conferral used to be very common here, but they are trying to reduce the number of brethren who hold Grand Rank so it is becoming rarer.


----------



## MBC (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you brethren for the contributions.
Indeed we have quite a similar system with UGLV, but we don't rotate our Grand Master (He was GM since 1967) and a few offices are different in the Grand Lodge level, such as something like GSuptWks and GInspWkgs the rest are the same I believe.



Bill Lins said:


> Under GLoTX, "Mr." becomes "Bro." at the conclusion of the EA Obligation. "Worshipful Master" is the title of the _sitting_ WM from the time he is installed until his successor is installed. As for GL officers, the _sitting _Grand Tiler, Pursuivant, Jr. & Sr. Stewards, and Jr. & Sr. Deacons are all styled "Worshipful", while the _sitting _DDGMs, Grand Chaplain, Orator, Marshal, Secretary, Treasurer, Jr. & Sr. Wardens, and Deputy GM are all styled "Right Worshipful".  In addition, the members of the Committee on Work and the Past GMs all have that title and retain it after leaving office. The _sitting_ GM holds the title of "Most Worshipful".



Do the Past Masters got Worshipful prefix as well?


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2016)

TerWM said:


> Thank you brethren for the contributions.
> Indeed we have quite a similar system with UGLV, but we don't rotate our Grand Master (He was GM since 1967) and a few offices are different in the Grand Lodge level, such as something like GSuptWks and GInspWkgs the rest are the same I believe.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I am a WBro by virtue of being a Past Master

Our GM does two years, although this can be extended which I've seen once because he was overseeing a large project...


----------



## Canadian Paul (Nov 7, 2016)

In Scottish lodges ALL brethren, from the Grand  Master Mason to the newest EA all have 'Brother' as their only title.  Titles such as 'Worshipful', 'Very Worshipful', etc. are attached to offices and not to brethren holding them or who have held them.

As Master of my lodge I was 'Bro. Paul Miller' and addressed as 'the Right Worshipful Master'.  After passing through the Chair I remained 'Bro. Paul Miller' but may put the initials 'PM" after my name.

Notice that Masters of Scottish Lodges are 'Right Worshipful Masters'(and our Wardens are 'Worshipful Wardens' ) so insofar as titles go, the old adage holds - 'What you lose on the roundabouts you pick up on the swings'!


----------



## MarkR (Nov 8, 2016)

In Minnesota, it's "brother" from the moment of EA obligation, W.Bro. for those who have been elected Master.  At the Grand Lodge level, the Grand Master is Most Worshipful, and only the elected officers (Grand Sec'y, Grand Treasurer, Junior and Senior Grand Wardens, and Deputy Grand Master) are Right Worshipful.  All other Grand Lodge officers simply remain Worshipful Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 8, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> Under GLoTX, "Mr." becomes "Bro." at the conclusion of the EA Obligation. "Worshipful Master" is the title of the _sitting_ WM from the time he is installed until his successor is installed. As for GL officers, the _sitting _Grand Tiler, Pursuivant, Jr. & Sr. Stewards, and Jr. & Sr. Deacons are all styled "Worshipful", while the _sitting _DDGMs, Grand Chaplain, Orator, Marshal, Secretary, Treasurer, Jr. & Sr. Wardens, and Deputy GM are all styled "Right Worshipful".  In addition, the members of the Committee on Work and the Past GMs all have that title and retain it after leaving office. The _sitting_ GM holds the title of "Most Worshipful".


I believe that the above also pertains to Kentucky.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Hi Bill. Thanks for that. Do they confer Grand Rank in Texas or do you have to have performed the office to get the pre & post nominals ? Conferral used to be very common here, but they are trying to reduce the number of brethren who hold Grand Rank so it is becoming rarer.


I've never heard of "Grand Rank". What is it?


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2016)

TerWM said:


> Do the Past Masters got Worshipful prefix as well?


No, but they are often referred to as "Has Beens".


----------



## Bloke (Nov 8, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> I've never heard of "Grand Rank". What is it?


A rank conferred by GL or obtained by occupying a Grand Lodge office.  The first one generally conferred is "Past Grand Standard Bearer" and when leaving a Grand Team: "Past Grand Steward".


----------



## The Traveling Man (Nov 9, 2016)

In Michigan you are Mr. until the Ob. After the Ob. you become Brother. As for Grand Officers, the Grand Tyler, Marshall and Deacons are Worshipful. Grand Chaplain to Deputy Grand Master are Right Worshipful. Grand Master is Most Worshipful.
WMs and PMs are Worshipful. GMs and PGMs are Most Worshipful.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 9, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> I've never heard of "Grand Rank". What is it?


In UGLE, you may be given a past grand rank without ever having served in the office. In Cheshire,  I am a Past Provincial Junior Grand Warden, even though the highest Cheshire office I've served in is that of WM. You will find the same practice in other jurisdictions modelled on UGLE


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 9, 2016)

Bloke said:


> A rank conferred by GL or obtained by occupying a Grand Lodge office.  The first one generally conferred is "Past Grand Standard Bearer" and when leaving a Grand Team: "Past Grand Steward".


The only GL "Pasts" we have are "Past Grand Master"s (PGM).


----------



## Bloke (Nov 9, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> The only GL "Pasts" we have are "Past Grand Master"s (PGM).


Thanks Bill


----------



## The Traveling Man (Nov 10, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> In UGLE, you may be given a past grand rank without ever having served in the office. In Cheshire,  I am a Past Provincial Junior Grand Warden, even though the highest Cheshire office I've served in is that of WM. You will find the same practice in other jurisdictions modelled on UGLE



Is there a reason they gave you a Grand Officer rank, despite you never being a Grand Lodge officer? And is there a reason they chose Junior Grand Warden specifically?


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 10, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> The only GL "Pasts" we have are "Past Grand Master"s (PGM).



In my other jurisdictions to be Past you must have been elected.  If you were appointed then you are Former.  So we have Past Masters, Past Grand Treasurers, but we have Former DDGMs.  In effect pretty much every Brother who is active is Past or Former something at lodge and many Brothers who visit a lot ends up Past or Former Grand something.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 10, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> The only GL "Pasts" we have are "Past Grand Master"s (PGM).


You don't have past grand elected officers, such as Past Grand Secretary?


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 10, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> Is there a reason they gave you a Grand Officer rank, despite you never being a Grand Lodge officer? And is there a reason they chose Junior Grand Warden specifically?


'Cause they liked my dimples. 

That province will award the rank if one has served as the head of a side order and for long service.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 10, 2016)

New Jersey Mason here.

You go from Mr to Bro after you finish the obligation and are taught the secrets of that particular degree.. "Arise my Brother and ... "

You go from Brother to WBro the moment your butt hits the seat when you are installed as Master of the Lodge. More specifically, you become a Past Master the moment you hit the chair during your installation.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 10, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> Is there a reason they gave you a Grand Officer rank, despite you never being a Grand Lodge officer? And is there a reason they chose Junior Grand Warden specifically?


In Victoria is generally conferred as a recognition of past service to the Craft and/or your lodge and sometimes recognition for community service.. It is unusual for senior members of Mark or Chapter also not to have conferred Craft Grand Rank.


----------



## MBC (Nov 10, 2016)

Just speaking about Provincial honours system in the UGLE, not necessary correct but my observation, is that the ProvGM will promote some junior provincial grand officers after they have provided services to the Province in general.
One after leaving the Chair, waiting for 5-7 years depending on Provinces, will be appointed to a first rank, which is normally ranged between PProvSGD to PProvGStB. They said if you worked very great in your year and have many different brownie points then you will get  Provincial Senior Grand Deacon or Junior Grand Deacon. If you are not that good you may get Assistant Grand Director of Ceremonies, and so forth.
Some provinces do a fast track for young WMs, which is they will be appointed to be ProvGStwd after they leave the Chair for 1 or 2 years, even still in the Chair, then they normally be promoted to PProvSGD after the past the ProvGStwd a few years.
After getting your first appointment a few year after, you maybe promoted to higher ranks, such as PProvGSwdB, PProvGSuptWks or PProvDepGDC.
The highest Past rank you can get without actual occupying that office is PProvSGW and it is a very great privilege, PProvJGW and PProvGReg follow.

If it's in London, then there are only three ranks, London Rank, London Grand Rank, and Senior London Grand Rank.
LR is for the lay brethren for working on the same non progressive office for more than 7 or 10 years (I forgot the requirement)
LGR is for the PM after coming out of the Chair 6 years minimum.
And SLGR is after LGR.
LGR is equals up from ProvSGD to PProvGTyler.
Every rank above ProvSGD is equals to SLGR in London, such as ProvSGW ProvJGW


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 10, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> You don't have past grand elected officers, such as Past Grand Secretary?


No, sir- our current Grand Secretary happens to be a PGM, but past Grand officers, except for the GM and Committee on Work members, hold the highest title there is- "Brother".


----------



## Plustax (Nov 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Yep. I am a WBro by virtue of being a Past Master
> 
> Our GM does two years, although this can be extended which I've seen once because he was overseeing a large project...



Bro Bloke can you tell me where I can find more info on title of WBro?  Is it in Law Book? If so, where?  Tnx


----------



## Canadian Paul (Nov 12, 2016)

In the GL of Scotland only past holders of Grand Offices hold Past Grand Rank. For his services to the Craft, however, a brother may be awarded 'Honorary Grand Rank'. Having served as the District Grand Secretary for my District I was awarded the Honorary Grand Rank of Assistant Grand Secretary, so on my Lodge Notice Paper I am listed as the lodge secretary as 'Bro. Paul Miller, PM, A.G.S (Hon. Scot.)'. As such I am entitled to wear the Grand Lodge Regalia for that position ( but in practice I wear my lodge regalia).

A Provincial or District Grand Master can also award Provincial or District Grand Rank on deserving brethren in their Province or District.

Those holding Provincial or District Grand Rank may wear a neck jewel suspended on a thistle-green ribbon consisting of the jewel of the Office surrounded with a wreath of oak leaves. Honorary Grand Rank collars are similar but have the coat of arms of Grand Lodge just above the suspension point of the jewel.

Oddly (to my mind) in the Order of Precedence of Grand Lodge, Honorary Grand Office-bearers come immediately after the present holder of the office and before past holders!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 12, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> .....Oddly (to my mind) in the Order of Precedence of Grand Lodge, Honorary Grand Office-bearers come immediately after the present holder of the office and before past holders!



Maybe because it's easier to obtain the office than have the equivalent rank conferred? ... but yes that sounds weird..


----------



## Bloke (Nov 12, 2016)

Plustax said:


> Bro Bloke can you tell me where I can find more info on title of WBro?  Is it in Law Book? If so, where?  Tnx



Law Book ? As in Constitutions ? Yes, the rules and ranks are in there, all the rest about rank really rests on convention..I think previously in the thread I gave a link about pre and post Nominals, down the bottom is the order of Precedence for ranks.


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Nov 17, 2016)

Mr to Brother once they become an EA
Brother to Worshipful (or Worshipful Brother) once they became a Master of a Lodge... same title applies to a Past Master
Grand Lodge titles include Most Worshipful Brother for the Grand Master, Right Worshipful Brother from the Deputy GM, Senior Grand Warden, Junior Grand Warden.


----------



## MBC (Nov 17, 2016)

Of course you are WBro when you are WM of the Lodge in most of the jurisdiction, except Scottish linked jurisdictions...
My question was what is the time point when you become a W.Bro.?
After the first obligation as Master Elect? or the Second obligation as Master Elect? or the time when you got put into the Chair?

P.S. I just became a WBro this week


----------



## Bloke (Nov 18, 2016)

TerWM said:


> Of course you are WBro when you are WM of the Lodge in most of the jurisdiction, except Scottish linked jurisdictions...
> My question was what is the time point when you become a W.Bro.?
> After the first obligation as Master Elect? or the Second obligation as Master Elect? or the time when you got put into the Chair?
> 
> P.S. I just became a WBro this week



Congratulations. After a Worshipful Master Elect (WME) is obligated as WME in the second degree, hes still only a WME and he is never installed, then he's not a WBRO.  When he becomes one; my obligation does not allow me to discuss. It's rare to find Bros talking about what happens in an Installed Master Board.


----------



## MBC (Nov 19, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Congratulations. After a Worshipful Master Elect (WME) is obligated as WME in the second degree, hes still only a WME and he is never installed, then he's not a WBRO.  When he becomes one; my obligation does not allow me to discuss. It's rare to find Bros talking about what happens in an Installed Master Board.


It is. IM is not that popular on the discussion boards than the other 3 degrees


----------

